# Guilt?



## Ruth Goode (Aug 9, 2010)

Just wonder if any of you feel any guilt about your child/ren's diabetes? I tried not to think it's my fault but I can't help thinking it is because of my coelaic disease? Or my breastfeeding prevented her from diabetes till I stopped she got dx (I know I can't breastfeed her all her life) I accepted none of this is my fault but still it's get in back of my head


----------



## Monica (Aug 9, 2010)

No, I don't feel guilty or think it's my fault. But I DO wish I could take it away. It's nothing you've done or not done that made Carly diabetic. I breastfed C for 2 days (had problems doing it) and she didn't become diabetic until she was 10, so it's pure coincidence that Carly became diabetic at around the time you stopped breastfeeding her. I breastfed my other daughter for about 3 months and she's not diabetic.


----------



## sue63 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Ruth....I think I felt guilty for a few days after J was diagnosed...I read something somewhere about there being a genetic link even though we can't trace anything in our family at all and I felt guilty even though I knew I shouldn't!

I am beginning to recognise that all these feelings are part of the roller coaster of emotions that hit us in the early days as we try to explain what has happened..and we can't really. It's such a big adjustment emotionally and all sorts of emotions seem to appear. 

take care..thinking of you x


----------



## CarolK (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Ruth,
I do sometimes wonder whether it was because I didnt breastfeed my son, you hear that you give them so much immunity if you do. But at the end of the day you cant go back, so I have to live with it.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 9, 2010)

No nooooooo nothing to do with breastfeeding, don't believe all you read in the papers.   Many people with type 1 were breastfed and still get type 1.  I understand the guilt, perhaps more than most here, because I am a carrier of the dodgy gene that gave Jessica Congenital Hyperinsulinism which caused her to have her pancreas removed therefore causing the type 1 !  

However I didn't know about the gene and I have never ever felt any guilt.  No idea why as it is clearly to do with me.   

Type 1 however isn't.  It is an autoimmune condition which is triggered by something like an illness or trauma not from not breastfeeding.    There will always be studies saying this and then there will be studies saying something different.   Who knows maybe one day a study will say all those who wore pink socks will produce kids who will get type 1.

I think Sue is right, this is just part of the rollercoaster of emtions us parents travel which is one hell of a ride !


----------



## Carynb (Aug 10, 2010)

I breastfed J for over 9 months and he still developed type 1!! I was once told that guilt is a useless emotion- it's very true but not always that easy to not feel some guilt from time to time but then doesn't that just come with territory of being a parent???


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks gals, I know it's not my fault... I guess it's because no one know why it's happened so it's get me thinking why or how, etc.  So far we are coping well now it's over 2 months - still on honeymoon period


----------

